# Disney December 6th - 10th



## sox21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Looking  for a place to stay on a Disney property for these dates.  Let me know if you have anything that you would like to sell.


----------



## jmurp62 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Bonnet Creek*

If you are a little bit flexible I've got the 7th - 12th, 2 bed/2 bath


----------



## sox21 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks but my dates are set due to my daughters school schedule.  Thanks!


----------



## ikahros (Nov 6, 2014)

Are you still looking for that Disney?


----------



## sox21 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, do you have something available within the park?


----------



## cigarboo (Nov 6, 2014)

What size unit are you looking for? Right now, I'm only seeing OKW 2br 12/7-10 and SSR 1br 12/7-10. Perhaps you can do a cash rate for 12/6-7, if you want to connect it with DVC stay. Very limited availability.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2014)

cigarboo said:


> What size unit are you looking for? Right now, I'm only seeing OKW 2br 12/7-10 and SSR 1br 12/7-10. Perhaps you can do a cash rate for 12/6-7, if you want to connect it with DVC stay. Very limited availability.



Is your offer for $100 per night?  Because that's the maximum rate on this forum....


----------



## bday1126 (Nov 7, 2014)

sox21 said:


> Looking  for a place to stay on a Disney property for these dates.  Let me know if you have anything that you would like to sell.



I have a one bedroom lock off for Dec 7-10(check out) sleeps 4 at the Wyndham Star Island resort. Sorry it is not on Disney property but if this helps let me know. Asking $250.
Jim


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have several options dec 6-10 
Cypress point 2 bedroom   400
Grand beach phase 1 2 bedroom 400
Grand villas resort 1 bedroom 250
All close to Disney


----------



## cigarboo (Nov 7, 2014)

> Is your offer for $100 per night? Because that's the maximum rate on this forum....



Thank you for clarifying for me. I missed the point of this forum. My bad.


----------



## sox21 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks to all who replied.  I am a Marriott owner and can get into any Marriott timeshare without issue in Orlando.  I wanted to stay in the park and posted this to see if there was anyone who perhaps had Disney points that were close to expiration and wanted to get rid of them.  I do have an existing reservation at the Dolphin (On SPG points) already so it looks like I will keep it.

Thanks


----------



## cranberryamber (Dec 5, 2014)

sox21 said:


> Looking  for a place to stay on a Disney property for these dates.  Let me know if you have anything that you would like to sell.


I have 1 bed/1bath with a mini kitchen at Vacation village. Kissimee 2 miles from Disney. Daughter cannot make it this year. It has a queen size bed and a sleeper sofa. Asking $225 for the week.

fcnana53@aol.com


----------

